# Sorcerer Feat Choices



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

What (Heroic Tier) Feats do you think are useful for a Sorcerer (Wild Magic)?

Apart from the obvious Implement Expertise, I havn't seen much that stands out as immediately useful (apart from more general Feats like Toughness, Skill Training and such).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mort_Q (Aug 2, 2009)

What race?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

Havn't got a specific race in mind, yet. 

Human would be quite likely, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mort_Q (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Human would be quite likely, I guess.




Arcane Reserves (AP) is worth looking at.

I haven't played a Sorcerer yet, and there doesn't seem to be a lot of must have feats, so most choices would depend on your build.

A quick look only, but I like:

Reaper's Touch (Dragon 372)
White Lotus Riposte (Dragon 374)
Dual Implement Spellcaster (AP)

and 

Arcane Familiar (AP) if that's your thing.


----------



## abyssaldeath (Aug 2, 2009)

Dual implement spell caster, Weapon Focus (light blade), Distant Advantage, Leather Proficiency, Toughness Are a few good choices.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm... does Weapon Focus work with implements?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

And one more question comes to mind... can you *wield* a staff as an implement in one hand, or is that not possible, because it is a two-handed weapon?

Obviously wondering about the usefulness of the staff in combination with the Dual Implement feat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## abyssaldeath (Aug 2, 2009)

According to the WotC FAQs you can use weapon focus with implement attacks.



Thanee said:


> And one more question comes to mind... can you *wield* a staff as an implement in one hand, or is that not possible, because it is a two-handed weapon?
> 
> Obviously wondering about the usefulness of the staff in combination with the Dual Implement feat.
> 
> ...



A staff can indeed be wielded one-handed, but you have to wield it in two hands to make a melee attack with it and most likely the same holds true for the weapon focus bonus, since it doesn't count as a weapon one handed.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input to both of you! 


@Mort_Q: I don't have a DDI subscription (and don't plan to get one), so I do not know those two feats, but I guess they will be in the annual that is due out next months. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nifft (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, Staff is confusing right now. Turns out Character Builder will allow you to use the Staff Fighting feat (Dragon) to turn a staff into two implements, and thereby get a damage bonus from one staff's other end (... for the price of two feats, 13 dex, and 13 wis).

Some good suggestions here, but some things you should wait on, too.
For example: Dual Implement is groovy *iff* you have a spare +2 or better implement for your off-hand. At 1st level, when you have no magic implements, it's useless. And remember, Weapon Focus turns into +2 at Paragon level, so take that at 10th if you don't have a pair of +3 weapons.

So, here's my advice:
- Leather Armor Proficiency
- Arcane Reserves (great at 1st level, retrain it at 6th or 8th when you have several Encounter powers)
- White Lotus Riposte (especially if you can't seem to stay out of melee, or if the DM likes to throw ranged attacks your way)
- Reaper's Touch (IF you have Acid Orb or Dragonfrost, and take this after White Lotus Riposte, and only if you just can't keep out of melee)
- Action Surge (6th level, when you have two daily powers, so you'll get approximately one action point per daily attack).
- Focused Expertise (Dagger)
- Sly Dodge (Rogue Multiclass; unlocks Daggermaster; also nice AoO negation once per round)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2009)

Nifft said:


> And remember, Weapon Focus turns into +2 at Paragon level, so take that at 10th if you don't have a pair of +3 weapons.




Why only if no pair of +3 weapons? Where is the connection here?
The Dual Implement damage bonus stacks with Weapon Focus, or not?



> Focused Expertise (Dagger)




Where is that from? Couldn't find it...



> Sly Dodge (Rogue Multiclass; unlocks Daggermaster; also nice AoO negation once per round)




Daggermaster? Ok 18+ crit certainly is nice, but is that really worth it with the three (almost) wasted paragon powers?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Why only if no pair of +3 weapons? Where is the connection here?
> The Dual Implement damage bonus stacks with Weapon Focus, or not?



I don't know off-hand, but I think it might. Weapon Focus is a feat bonus, I think Dual Implement is untyped.



> Where is that from? Couldn't find it...



I think it comes from the Monk Preview.



> Daggermaster? Ok 18+ crit certainly is nice, but is that really worth it with the three (almost) wasted paragon powers?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



If you keep your Dex up (depending on Sorceror build), might not be wasted at all.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Why only if no pair of +3 weapons? Where is the connection here?
> The Dual Implement damage bonus stacks with Weapon Focus, or not?



 They stack, and you'll want both in Epic.
The connection is *opportunity cost*. You don't have room for both.



Thanee said:


> Where is that from? Couldn't find it...



 Dragon; or Compendium; or PHB 3.



Thanee said:


> Daggermaster? Ok 18+ crit certainly is nice, but is that really worth it with the three (almost) wasted paragon powers?



 Only the utility is wasted. Critical Opportunity is a minor action melee attack, so if you have any Close Blast powers, you've got a good chance of triggering it.

You may be able to trade the utility out for a [Familiar] feat utility.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2009)

I see, I see. More food for thought. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tai (Aug 4, 2009)

You can still use the utility if you buy Rogue Weapon Mastery, which makes daggers high crit for you. Then when you crit someone you get an extra 2d6 damage, which is not too shabby.


----------



## DracoSuave (Aug 4, 2009)

If you're going Dual Implement, you might want Staff Fighting if you can afford the wisdom.  This will make your one staff act as two, and strangely enough, it works with Dual Implement.  (don't ask me why)

Weapon Focus can also get in there cause it's not weapon-attack specific.  I'm also a fan of Arcane Spellfury.


That said Daggermaster isn't really a wasted route either, because Dexterity is your second highest stat.  If you're going Drow/Halfling chances are it'll be the same as your main, so you can use the Daggermaster attacks as effectively as your sorcerer ones, if without the spell source bonuses.


----------



## Tai (Aug 4, 2009)

Also, if you're going daggermaster, I'd consider taking sneak of shadows (the sneak attack rogue multiclass) instead. It's once per encounter, but you choose whether to apply it after damage is rolled, so you can wait until you get a critical, then slap an extra 18 damage on someone.

You may also want to go Storm magic, so you can take Fury of the Storm, which maxes out your extra damage dice on a critical hit. Make your dagger high crit with rogue weapon mastery, use your daggermaster utility, take a bloodiron weapon, and you're looking at 118 damage with a +5 weapon, on top of your max attack damage.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

As has been mentioned, Dual Implement Spellcaster is the big one you want to get.  As a striker, you want to be doing as much damage as possible.  In that vein, since a fair number of Wild Magic-oriented powers do Psychic damage, Dark Fury is a good idea as well.  Astral Fire may also appeal, for the radiant wild magic powers (including a second at-will, and chromatic powers).

If you pick up Sorcerous Blade Channeling, the Avenger multi-class to pick up Oath of Emnity may be worth it, since you get to roll two dice to attack with melee attacks.  You increase your accuracy, and you can choose the die that activates your wild magic, allowing it to be used more frequently.  If you want to continue on the melle attack/SBC theme, Two-Weapon Fighting is a must to pick up Two-Weapon Defense.  Nimble Blade is also a great choice, and you should have the Dex 15 needed for it.


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 5, 2009)

Imho, Disciplined Wild Soul is a must-have feat for a Wild Magic Sorcerer. I'd never consider playing one without it - but then again, I probably wouldn't play one anyway, since I don't like randomness  I much prefer the Dragon Magic Build.


----------



## Victim (Aug 5, 2009)

Dex heavy sorcerers can make use of a lot of CA or Light Blade related feats, often geared normally for rogues like Nimble Blade, Light Blade Precision (paragon), Distant Advantage, etc.  Especially if they multiclass to rogue for sneak attack.


----------



## Prestidigitalis (Aug 5, 2009)

Dual Implement Spellcaster is a nice one if you are using dagger for implement and pick up a Parrying Dagger of the "Mage's Weapon" type for your offhand.

Buying a Wizard MC (I like Learned Spellcaster, myself), Destructive Wizardry and Enlarge Spell could be a lot of fun, but that's only possible if you have 13 Int and Wis due to rolling for ability scores or some such.  (On that note, a rapscallion I play with rolled 18,17,17,16,15,8 right in front of me the other day.  Jeepers that's godlike.)


----------

